
Attorney fee bid backfires on Alibaba, eBay in patent case - dpflan
https://today.westlaw.com/Document/Iee66cf40e0e111eab624ef25df7bb850/View/FullText.html?transitionType=SearchItem&contextData=(sc.Default)&firstPage=true
======
basicplus2
Direct link

[https://www.reuters.com/article/ip-patent-fees-
idUSL1N2FJ27N](https://www.reuters.com/article/ip-patent-fees-idUSL1N2FJ27N)

